# White fuzzy stuff on driftwood



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

boil the wood. the fuzz will disappear.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've encountered the same thing. I solved it by not doing anything Otos and Amanos took care of it eventually.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I call it "Wood Snot". It is inevitable. It will go away on its own. I wiped it off with an algae scrapper and then netted it off. AFAIK it is harmless.


----------



## clint13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the "Wood Snot" so could this be whats causing my cloudy water? I wouldn't think it is but I am kinda out of Ideas. I have been doing 20 % water changes every other day but doesn't change a thing. I did just go to a new canister filter. I used my old dirty filters in it. no ammonia no nitrites and about 10ppm nitrates so I dont think its a mini cycle.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure that it would cause cloudy water unless it gets all broken up and is suspended in the water column. 

I would say no. That is not the issue. But you never know.


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

That white stuff scared me when I first got it in my tank but as everyone above says it will go away.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

I have similar white stuff growing on my mopani driftwood. I tried scraping it off and boiling the driftwood again. It came back 2 days later. I do not have the cloudy water though. I have read that this type of algae/mold comes from over feeding. However I havent added any food because im cycling my tank so there are no fish. I have noticed it only grows on the lighter spots of the mopani driftwood. It actually outlines exactly where the dark spots are. So for whatever reason it can not grow on the dark spots.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i use excel, although its not algae, the fungus died, now, since its dead, i just run my finger down it and its gone, comes off sooooooooooo easily.


----------

